# Any help with Peco N Scale Setrack 80?, they dont seem to align too well...



## Eliczo (Mar 25, 2012)

Hello I had designed a simple layout and got the pieces then decided to make it more looped instead of just one end to another.

But heres the problem, trying to create a basic loop with criss-crossing track in the middle, but nothing seems to align.

Heres what I got so far which I've made in AnyRail


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

Is one track elevated over the other at the crossing? I don't think I ever seen a 90* crossing in the pelco brand. What size is the layout, it seems to be smaller then a 4x6? Would you want to use flex, it would make things easier?


----------



## Eliczo (Mar 25, 2012)

The idea was to have one track elevated, but couldnt seem to get it to work, I would start with a simple loop and try and have crossing in the middle but couldnt find a set track with that fitted perfectly.

Its a 6 feet by 4 feet, and the crossing was 2 ST 11 pieces crisscrossing

I am guessing it would be best to cut as needed...

Anyway, I reworked it to this which pleases me. Its uses ST's 1, 3, 5, 6, 11, 14, 15 & 17

I think what the problem was I was used to Hornby OO gage where it seemed like all the track was fitted perfectly.


One quick question about elevating the track, does in increase the needed length?


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

Any of the straight pieces can be cut if needed. The length will increase with elevation. Think about the side view of a rectangle. The top and bottom will be shorter from corner to corner then a diagonal measurement doing the same.


----------



## Eliczo (Mar 25, 2012)

Thought as much, cheers


----------

